# Sony BDV-E980 home cinema lip sync



## belveder (Sep 20, 2011)

I just bought a Sony BDV-E980 home cinema a few weeks ago but have noticed an annoying problem, the lip sync always seems to be out on bluray movies (haven't tried dvd), if I pause and resume it's a hit and go try, sometimes it's worse others it's better, it's never played without lipsync problems

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many Blu-ray Players and AV Receivers have Lip Sync Delay Controls for that very purpose. As I am not familiar with many/any Home Theater in a Box's, I would consult the Owners Manual.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, that should be adjustable. A lot of displays these days contain a lot of functions (like frame interpolation for example) that are pretty processor intensive, and so it can add a bit of delay to the video output. If there is no adjustable setting for delay, then you can try and minimize processing happening on the display, which may help.


----------



## belveder (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks peoples, I went through the menus but must have missed it, will look again, my last home cinema was just connect and play and never missed a beat, wow things have got harder


----------



## belveder (Sep 20, 2011)

jarrod1937 said:


> Yes, that should be adjustable. A lot of displays these days contain a lot of functions (like frame interpolation for example) that are pretty processor intensive, and so it can add a bit of delay to the video output. If there is no adjustable setting for delay, then you can try and minimize processing happening on the display, which may help.


are you saying i should change settings on the tv?


----------

